# New TT 240 owner



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

Today I've purchased my second TT in my lifetime. My first was a 225bhp mk1 in 2006 in silver. 

I've just today viewed and bought a 48k standard 2005 misano red TT with pole position seats. 

So next weekend I will mostly be valeting the new purchase. 

Barry


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & back to MK1 ownership.
Let's see some pics soon as it's the best* colour* after* Amulet Red *
Hoggy.


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

Here she is. This is pre pick up so it will be getting a full make over next weekend, weather dependant. I've come from a 400bhp 335d so it does feel rather slow, but that might help me not getting any speeding tickets. Ha ha. 

Just had a cambelt, waterpump and haldex service. 

Bazza


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wonderful, my favourite colour combo, hope she's a goodun.
Hoggy. 



Baz&Beanz said:


> View attachment 478515
> 
> Here she is. This is pre pick up so it will be getting a full make over next weekend, weather dependant. I've come from a 400bhp 335d so it does feel rather slow, but that might help me not getting any speeding tickets. Ha ha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Wonderful, my favourite colour comb, hope she's a goodun.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy. 

Few minor bits here and there, but I expected that from a 2005 car. Once she's had the 'baz valet' I think it will be a different car. Checked the MOT history and all seems well on that. 
The guy I bought it from has had it only 6 months and put 100 miles on it. I put a note through his door asking if he would sell it. He struggled to get in and out of the pole position seats so a gentle nudge from his wife he's let it go. 

Baz


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Congrats,,,
looks a lovely car,,,,
red looks great on the mk1


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome  great looking car


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

Molinos said:


> Welcome  great looking car


Thanks Molinos. 

Can I ask guys, is the inlet manifold the same on all mk1 models? I'd like to spray one up in red or grey crackle paint on a spare. 

Thanks 

Barry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS best of the bunch


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> View attachment 478534
> 
> Welcome qS best of the bunch


Thanks Yellow. 

I like them brakes mate. How much did they set you back? What size wheels you running there and is your car lowered? 

Baz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baz&Beanz said:


> Thanks Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brakes are ECS stage 2 version 2, 4 pot Brembos with 2piece 330mm discs front 300mm 2piece rear discs with standard calipers, can’t remember how much think it was about £2500 for the lot
Lowered on KW coil overs with 19in sported wheels, also have a set of 19in BBS CH I use


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Brakes are ECS stage 2 version 2, 4 pot Brembos with 2piece 330mm discs front 300mm 2piece rear discs with standard calipers, can’t remember how much think it was about £2500 for the lot
> Lowered on KW coil overs with 19in sported wheels, also have a set of 19in BBS CH I use


That's a lot of car. My car is totally standard, the first even car I have had in standard form. I'd considerd the Red 240 on ebay at 10k which had a lot of work done on it, but I'm guessing at that price and works its de valued itself?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine has a few mods and a stage 2 APR map but I have all the standard bits 24k miles had is 13years


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mine has a few mods and a stage 2 APR map but I have all the standard bits 24k miles had is 13years
> View attachment 478540


That is a beautiful looking engine bay. I am considering the red hose kit and painted inlet manifold. Are all TT inlet manifolds the same so I could pick up a cheap 2nd hand one? 
What does stage 2 APR take the car too?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baz&Beanz said:


> That is a beautiful looking engine bay. I am considering the red hose kit and painted inlet manifold. Are all TT inlet manifolds the same so I could pick up a cheap 2nd hand one?
> What does stage 2 APR take the car too?


Cheers think the BAM and qS have the same inlet manifold another option is polished


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheers think the BAM and qS have the same inlet manifold another option is polished
> View attachment 478541


Polished I very nice too. Decisions decisions. So a 24k QS, got to be worth 20k +?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baz&Beanz said:


> Polished I very nice too. Decisions decisions. So a 24k QS, got to be worth 20k +?


No idea but it would be nice lol I have an agreed value on it for £16k but I think that might need lifting


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No idea but it would be nice lol I have an agreed value on it for £16k but I think that might need lifting


Yeah I'd say so, got to be at least 18k, if not 20k. I see 65k ones at 12.5/13k.


----------



## the moderator (Mar 10, 2015)

That is such a great colour combo


----------



## Baz&Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

the moderator said:


> That is such a great colour combo


Thank the mod. I intend to give it its first clean tomorrow so I'll get some better pictures.


----------

